# CJ's punch bait



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Just want to give a big thumbs up to CJ's punch bait. My buddy and I were using some other brand (can't think of the name,) and didn't have much luck. Ran to academy to get another tub of CJ's shad, first cast for both us, 10lb blue cats. Highly recommend this bait, I've always done great on it!


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Yep it is awesome! But skip academy and order it by the 2.5 gallon buckets direct from CJ's web site. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

RAMROD1 said:


> Yep it is awesome! But skip academy and order it by the 2.5 gallon buckets direct from CJ's web site.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


X2, I have 5 gallons and they deliver very fast.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I ain't never had any luck with any of these punch baits. Am I doing something wrong


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

TIMBOv2 said:


> I ain't never had any luck with any of these punch baits. Am I doing something wrong


I was in the same boat, had tried several and just threw my money away, was done with them, then I read on here a long time back a review of CJ's and the shad were scares so decided to give a punch bait one last chance, have no regrets it is awesome stuff!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

RAMROD1 said:


> I was in the same boat, had tried several and just threw my money away, was done with them, then I read on here a long time back a review of CJ's and the shad were scares so decided to give a punch bait one last chance, have no regrets it is awesome stuff!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You using the little treble hooks with sponge and the tube with holes in it or something else?


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Nope strait #4 & 6 plain Jane treble hooks, poke them in with a paint stick and pull out at an angle. Works great and stays on in the main flow of the trinity river. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

RAMROD1 said:


> Nope strait #4 & 6 plain Jane treble hooks, poke them in with a paint stick and pull out at an angle. Works great and stays on in the main flow of the trinity river.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


10-4, thanks. I'll give CJ a try. This weekend hopefully.


----------



## Whitetrash_Kalob (Apr 11, 2016)

first I have heard of this stuff, watched some videos on it and I think I will give it a try when its going to be good to get out on the water next month lol


----------



## BigCat63 (Feb 26, 2011)

I always use this.. I prefer the monster bait from CJ'.. they all work great. my step son and I catch our limit almost everytime we go out to somerville..


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

TIMBOv2 said:


> I ain't never had any luck with any of these punch baits. Am I doing something wrong


If you can, go on a guided trip with Weldon Kirk. He is the consummate pro with CJ's. He will show you all the ins and outs of the bait. And catch a bunch of fish!


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Yea I wonder if they give out free samples!


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

Better to use regular treble hooks or ones with the spring? Been using with a spring and it's only good for one cast. Once the bait gets wet, very hard to recast and not sling the bait off.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

afishinman14,

Just straight up treble hooks. Nothing fancy needed.


----------

